# Ram powell/ Marlin report????



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm looking for a water and fish report from the rigs. Can any one help? Or is anyone headed that way this weekend?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Check zoomin-newman's report in blue water reports. That is the latest I've seen and it wasn't good.


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got back from a 2 day. Marlin, and horn Mt were dodo brown. Monday they were cobalt got that mud moving our way. We had 2 go to Nakkika to get into good blue water. It was a very tough trip just not much bait. Had some good dolphins, but tuna pulled a disapering act on us. Good Luck maybey they will show again it was hot the first of the week. You can also try Terrafin.com i like it better than hiltons.

Standing by


----------

